# PSU issue? PC randomly turns off and motherboard lights go to breathing mode



## sling-shot (Dec 16, 2021)

I have an ASUS B350 Prime motherboard running Ryzen 2200G, 8x2 GB RAM, 2 x HDD config supported by VGUARD 600 Slender Plus UPS that had a new battery put in 4 months ago. 

Recently I have been noticing that whenever there is a fluctuation in supply voltage, computer shuts down instantly with motherboard lighting going into 'breathing mode' (which is generally when the PC is sleeping) but no amount of pressing power or reset buttons brings it back. Only option is to totally shut off the UPS, wait a while and try to power it on. At this point sometimes it powers up normally but at other times fans spin for a second and die.

My little research on the internet suggests this could be due to faulty PSU. I have got the earthing checked and it seems to be no issue) 

As this is my only PC, I don't have a spare PSU or motherboard to cross check.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2021)

Which PSU do you use?


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 18, 2021)

Forgot the most important part, CX450 Corsair.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 18, 2021)

How old is the PSU?

The symptoms look like a dying PSU. But could also be a loose contact of RAM or CPU. Try replacing both and check once. Otherwise just replace the PSU.


----------



## nac (Dec 18, 2021)

It could even be UPS, so check that as well.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 18, 2021)

Its more like ups caused issue in psu becoz of fluctuations which ups shud handle and protect the psu from


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 18, 2021)

Called UPS service guy. He checked and said no issues there. 

PSU is 4+ years old. 

My current supply is highly erratic. 

Is there any point in getting PSU serviced? 

What would be a good replacement today? Keeping in mind that somewhere down the line I plan to buy a beter processor and a basic graphic card capable of 1080p gaming.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 18, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> Called UPS service guy. He checked and said no issues there.
> 
> PSU is 4+ years old.
> 
> ...



I think First thing u shud prefer is to arrange for a  stabiliser, as even after fixing this psu, this will keep on recurring till voltage is fixed.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 18, 2021)

Stabilizer > UPS > PSU > PC. 

Is this a workable path?


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 21, 2021)

In case I decide to go for a new PSU and add a stabiliser, what PSU would be recommended for me?


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2021)

Corsair 
RM650
CX650
CV650
VS600

Arranged via their quality. Pick any according to your budget.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 30, 2022)

topgear said:


> Corsair
> RM650
> CX650
> CV650
> ...


I am planning a new build with Ryzen 5600g processor and B550M-A board. Plan to add a GPU (low to midrange) next year. 

Is this list still relevant today? RM650 is priced at 8+ K on pcstudio.in right now. Will it be overkill for such a modest system? 

My present PSU is CX450 I think.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 30, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> Stabilizer > UPS > PSU > PC.
> 
> Is this a workable path?


This did not help with my issues.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 12, 2022)

Bought CX550M. Hopefully it will be alright now.


----------

